# Bark Busters



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am not at all attracted to their harsh methods.

Saw Culture Clash recommended to you earlier and want to second that opinion. It's a fantastic, superbly readable book by Jean Donaldson, and it really helped me look at several things from new angles.

I'm a bit red faced to say I just am too stressed and exhausted from my work week to sit down with some of the better and famous trainers' writing, but Culture Clash was an exception when I read it a while back -- it entertained and for me was quite digestible.

Another super book I just love and that gets right into cool things is When Pigs Fly. She helped me sort of turn things around with Oliver though I've still not gotten 100% into her program. He grieved losing his "real, true" family (that rehomed him to me) so deeply and for so long that we had a bit of a difficult start and it took time to start to sync better. Jane Killion really helped us. When Pigs Fly!: Training Success with Impossible Dogs: Jane Killion: 9781929242443: Amazon.com: Books


Her website, which means you'll have to activate Flash to view (several zero day Flash issues going on right now so not letting it run automatically is suggested) is wonderful: Website for Jane Killion, author of When Pigs Fly!: Training Success With Impossible Dogs. Dog training for difficult, stubborn, and non-biddable breeds of dog. Dog training, particularly for terriers and hounds. Basic training, training for behavior .

I hope you will get your dear Happy in for that suggested in-depth veterinary check then find a true behaviorist (or at least continue to work with a positive-oriented trainer). I am a bit worried for this little guy if punishment based training continues in his life.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I thought I spent enough time reading bark buster website, didn't say anything about how harsh it was...

What do you mean about Happy's punishment based training? Not sure you read the thread correctly. Do you think it's wrong to say "no" or "off'?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I only just read having him held down Milan style was done twice to your knowledge, and had not read that when I posted this. I do not think it's wrong to say no or off . I do think sometimes Happy may feel a bit punished when things get loud or stressed in the home, as you described, because he seems a sensitive dog. Of course, that is not your intent; it's just how the home works. I recall our home when I was a teen, and understand...

They'd never get business if they confessed they are punishment-based and harsh. The website will paint things in as positive a light as possible. They want your money . Even the c*** about pack leader stuff. Puhleez.....

4pawsu.com has great reading in its online library. I highly recommend that resource, too.

Additional behaviorist resources:
International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants (IAABC)
Find a Consultant | AVSAB


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Horrible horrible horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I mentioned in several threads that I used them when bringing Zoe home. I never owned a dog before so i assumed any techniques the trainer was teaching me had to be correct.
I felt very uncomfortable from the start. He had me Slamming the crate on Zoe to teach her she can't come until I say. He made me make this Bah growl sound to her. Many other uncomfortable choices to instill fear and that you are her boss( pact leader)
After a few sessions I stopped, that was after committing to a year for 500$
They are located all around in many cities, for the life of me i can not understand their backward way of thinking.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

with a trade name like bark busters, one can't help but be suspicious. sounds very much meant to be macho to me.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

The book that opened my eyes to positive reinforcement training techniques was Pamela Dennison's "Complete Idiot's Guide to Positive Dog Training." It is going or has gone out of print, but there are some copies available on Amazon (The Complete Idiot's Guide to Positive Dog Training, 3rd Edition: Pamela Dennison: 9781615640669: Amazon.com: Books)

The good news is that by popular demand, she is self-publishing an updated version. See her web site at Pam Dennison | PMDT. She also offers online classes.

The APDT is a good resource to look for trainers. They have a great page for pet owners here: https://apdt.com/pet-owners/

Remember--consistency is vitally important! 

Good luck!


----------

